# Asbestos in Sponge Textured Ceilings?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Asbestos was obsolete, 'n long gone from the market by 1988....


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Like Bondo said......maybe pre-1980 there would possibly be a chance......don't think so if it was built in '88.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It would really be hard to have it. And what is with everyone all of a sudden thinking that any type of building material has asbestos in it. Especially places that are under 30 years old. A lot of materials stopped containing Asbestos by at least mid to late 60's. Now Lead paint on the other hand, can be in buildings all the way up to the late 70's, depending on who maintained them.


----------

